# Éste es el armamento que entregan en Kiev para que la gente defienda la ciudad



## Chapapote1 (25 Feb 2022)

Veo falta de algo más gordo. Granadas, un RPG, etc... Porque a ver que haces contra vehículos blindados.


----------



## XXavier (25 Feb 2022)

Chapapote1 dijo:


> Veo falta de algo más gordo. Granadas, un RPG, etc... Porque a ver que haces contra vehículos blindados.




Armar a la población civil es un acto irresponsable. Ya se conocen los efectos. Por ejemplo, en Madrid en 1936. El descontrol de las milicias armadas persistió durante toda la guerra y fue una de las causas de la derrota final de la II República.


----------



## ieeehhspartaco (25 Feb 2022)

Deme dos!


----------



## Knight who says ni (25 Feb 2022)

XXavier dijo:


> Armar a la población civil es un acto irresponsable. Ya se conocen los efectos. Por ejemplo, en Madrid en 1936. El descontrol de las milicias armadas persistió durante toda la guerra y fue una de las causas de la derrota final de la II República.



Además es inútil militarmente hablando.


----------



## JoaquinTorrao (25 Feb 2022)

Uffff con la de horas que le he metido al CoD… la que liaría si me lo dieran a mi


----------



## Culpable (mayor de edad) (25 Feb 2022)

Te dan una metralleta como aqui te dan una sarten con algunos periódicos, es otro mundo.

Me recuerda a nuestra guerra civil, dan armas al pueblo, mientras ellos huyen o se van al bunker.


----------



## zirick (25 Feb 2022)

Chapapote1 dijo:


> Veo falta de algo más gordo. Granadas, un RPG, etc... Porque a ver que haces contra vehículos blindados.



Trapos viejos
Gasolina
Aceite de cualquier tipo
Botellas o botellines de cristal
+ Mechero


----------



## MCC (25 Feb 2022)

Y dónde está el panzerfaust reglamentario para destruir el mayor número de tanques rusos con todos sus ocupantes adentro https://es.wikipedia.org/wiki/Panzerfaust


----------



## Foreto (25 Feb 2022)

Chapapote1 dijo:


> Veo falta de algo más gordo. Granadas, un RPG, etc... Porque a ver que haces contra vehículos blindados.



No hay mascarillas ni gel hidroalcoholico, me parece insolidario.


----------



## -Galaiko (25 Feb 2022)

¿Casco y gafas sobran? Ahí, ahí a pelo, a lo yijadista sirio, con bamabas y chandal.



Nótese el detalle de la cutre caja de cartón del Kalasnikov y la elegante maleta de la Remington


----------



## wingardian leviosa (25 Feb 2022)

Sí y una cordillera de 1000 km de longitud con montañas de 4000m y 5000m de altura.


----------



## XXavier (25 Feb 2022)

Knight who says ni dijo:


> Además es inútil militarmente hablando.



Cuando no contraproducente...


----------



## max power (25 Feb 2022)

Seran armas con perspectiva de género, claro.


----------



## Rojelio Medio (25 Feb 2022)




----------



## Porestar (25 Feb 2022)

-Galaiko dijo:


> ¿Casco y gafas sobran? Ahí, ahí a pelo, a lo yijadista sirio, con bamabas y chandal.
> 
> 
> 
> Nótese el detalle de la cutre caja de cartón del Kalasnikov y la elegante maleta de la Remington



Las escopetas americanas de 1000 pavos también se entregan en cajas de cartón de mierda, ese estuche lo han buscado aparte.


----------



## -Galaiko (25 Feb 2022)

Porestar dijo:


> Las escopetas americanas de 1000 pavos también se entregan en cajas de cartón de mierda, ese estuche lo han buscado aparte.



Pues que cutre, por esa pasta al menos que venga con una funda de tela para poder transportarla y que no se raye o ensucie.


----------



## River in the street (25 Feb 2022)

Chungo lo van a tener contea éstos 

ULTIMA HORA
☪Las unidades chechenas que vimos hoy temprano se dirigen a Ucrania
Las unidades chechenas llevan como distintivo una V blanca
“Z pronto se encontrará con V”

t.me/guerraucraniarusia


----------



## Fornicious Jr (25 Feb 2022)

Joder como están cambiando los unboxing en redes sociales


----------



## Porestar (25 Feb 2022)

-Galaiko dijo:


> Pues que cutre, por esa pasta al menos que venga con una funda de tela para poder transportarla y que no se raye o ensucie.



Y aparte el cañón desmontado para que la cajeta sea más corta, y envuelto en un plástico, y sí, casi todas llegan con alguna marca.


----------



## octopodiforme (25 Feb 2022)

Volkssturm


----------



## silent lurker (25 Feb 2022)

Chapapote1 dijo:


> Veo falta de algo más gordo. Granadas, un RPG, etc... Porque a ver que haces contra vehículos blindados.




Parece un equipamiento de airsoft.


----------



## Pajarotto (25 Feb 2022)

En serio se creen que los civiles se van a poner a tirar tiros??

Después hay que devolverlas??


----------



## Tales90 (25 Feb 2022)

XXavier dijo:


> Armar a la población civil es un acto irresponsable. Ya se conocen los efectos. Por ejemplo, en Madrid en 1936. El descontrol de las milicias armadas persistió durante toda la guerra y fue una de las causas de la derrota final de la II República.



Actos desesperados cuando se ven perdidos.


----------



## Fornicious Jr (25 Feb 2022)

Pajarotto dijo:


> En serio se creen que los civiles se van a poner a tirar tiros??
> 
> Después hay que devolverlas??



Te cobran un depósito antes de la entrega

Si luego no la devuelves, se quedan con la pasta


----------



## sikBCN (25 Feb 2022)

Morirán tontamente, civiles sin experiencia no pueden competir con un ejercito profesional.


----------



## Pajarotto (25 Feb 2022)

Que forma de sacrificar la población lol.

Pero bueno ellos sabrán. Lo más seguro es que busquen las fotitos de civiles muertos para los mass mierdas y ulterior intervención internacional.


----------



## Kluster (25 Feb 2022)

Teniendo en cuenta que el gobierno de Ucrania es un mariachi de USA/OTAN, se demuestra que les importa una mierda la población civil.

Supongo que les parece una buena idea que el ejercito ruso mate a un buen puñado de inexpertos civiles para luego tirarles toda la mierda que puedan.


----------



## Fornicious Jr (26 Feb 2022)

Pajarotto dijo:


> Que forma de sacrificar la población lol.
> 
> Pero bueno ellos sabrán. Lo más seguro es que busquen las fotitos de civiles muertos para los mass mierdas y ulterior intervención internacional.



Y lo que viste el Instagram pasearse en bus con un fusil?







Y la seguridad que da

Ya pueden venir los dominicos con sus machetes


----------



## Redwill (26 Feb 2022)

XXavier dijo:


> Armar a la población civil es un acto irresponsable. Ya se conocen los efectos. Por ejemplo, en Madrid en 1936. El descontrol de las milicias armadas persistió durante toda la guerra y fue una de las causas de la derrota final de la II República.



Bueno yo lo comprendo, evidentemente no estan dando aspirinas, pero comparativamente en españa se trataba de una guerra civil el descontrol es claro cuando armas civiles que pueden utilizarlas contra otros civiles como represalia o venganza, es ya de por si mayor el riesgo, pero en este caso lo creo muy diferente, cuando se trata de una ivasion de un ejercito regular como el ruso, creo que el objetivo es menos difuso.

Yo creo que aqui la injusticia a lo mejorr se da el alguna parte que alguno de estos se cargue al vecino proruso por venganza.

Pero supongamos que a nos invade francia con su ejercito, pues no estaria malgastando fuerzas en matar a mi vecino pro frances por muy mal que me caiga, mejor tirar contra los ocupantes, en la guerra civil española es muy distinto cuando es media poblacion casi contra la otra.


----------



## Alcazar (26 Feb 2022)

XXavier dijo:


> Armar a la población civil es un acto irresponsable. Ya se conocen los efectos. Por ejemplo, en Madrid en 1936. El descontrol de las milicias armadas persistió durante toda la guerra y fue una de las causas de la derrota final de la II República.



Eso de armar al pueblo fué un acto de propaganda roja, la realidad es que la República armo a los militantes de los partidos políticos mas fanatizados del Frente Popular, PSOE y PCE, con erótico resultado porque se dedicaron a robar, violar y matonear en vez de ir al frente, lo que hizo que la población civil empezara a ver a los nacionales como libertadores.

Eso en Madrid, en Barcelona hay fotos muy molonas de milicianas armadas que nunca pegaron ni un tiro y se dedicaron a vivir en comunas okupando hoteles de lujo luciendo armas resplandecientes recién llegadas en remesas al puerto. Mientras tanto, en el frente, los milicianos del POUM iban dos por fusil, uno detrás por si caía el portador para recoger el arma.

Luego se quejan los rojos. Ejque Franco ganó porque tenía mucha ayuda de jirle!!


----------



## damnit (26 Feb 2022)

Armas pal pueblo, qué podría salir mal?


----------



## Pajarotto (26 Feb 2022)

Fornicious Jr dijo:


> Y lo que viste el Instagram pasearse en bus con un fusil?
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 958838
> 
> ...



Puedo pedir que hagan un tik tok bailando mientras están en las trincheras?

Esa de la foto ya está lejos de Ucraina.


----------



## Pajarotto (26 Feb 2022)

cortatijeras dijo:


> Las armas sin un entrenamiento previo no creo que sirvan de mucho



¿De nada?


----------



## favelados (26 Feb 2022)

Saben que esas armas van a acabar vendiéndolas en el mercado negro o en manos de las mafias... Que queréis que regalen misiles AA?


----------



## Tocomotxo (26 Feb 2022)

cortatijeras dijo:


> Las armas sin un entrenamiento previo no creo que sirvan de mucho



Y las fotos del instagram que?


----------



## alas97 (26 Feb 2022)

Chapapote1 dijo:


> Veo falta de algo más gordo. Granadas, un RPG, etc... Porque a ver que haces contra vehículos blindados.



Ak-74, melafo. una preciosidad con culata de madera.

Mientras no sea una trola, lo veo bien.

Total, es fuerza irregular y esta dan mucho por culo si se lo planean bien.





Potin tendría que arrasar la ciudad para poder entrar.


----------



## Jorgito Rafael (26 Feb 2022)

Me parece muy bien, pero falta armamento anti-tanque tambien.

Pero esta muy bien, mucho mejor de lo que imaginaba.

Espero puedan seguir armando y sobre todo, asegurar la provisión de munición.


----------



## Pato Sentado (26 Feb 2022)

Un amigo ucraniano me explico que desde los 13años aprenden a montar, usar y mantener un AK, a usar las máscaras de gas y otras lindezas.


----------



## reconvertido (26 Feb 2022)

Chapapote1 dijo:


> Veo falta de algo más gordo. Granadas, un RPG, etc... Porque a ver que haces contra vehículos blindados.



Y todo eso estaba almacenado ¿dónde y cuándo se pidió?
¡Ah!
Es como si "alguien" esperase esto...


----------



## Aiporfavar 1.0 (26 Feb 2022)

Foreto dijo:


> No hay mascarillas ni gel hidroalcoholico, me parece insolidario.



también falta el frasco con una Bakuna de refuerzo, nunca se sabe en el frente.


----------



## eL PERRO (26 Feb 2022)

Foreto dijo:


> No hay mascarillas ni gel hidroalcoholico, me parece insolidario.



Pues por lo pronto, tanto ucrania como la puta urs, en los ultimos 2 dias, han tenido mas muertos por el virus que por la guerra. Pero que un imbecil se ria de su propia imbecilidad, parece ser tambien la nueva normalidad


----------



## Jorgito Rafael (26 Feb 2022)

En este foro hay mucho call of duty, todo es inutil, un foro de gente que rendiria a los 2 minutos.

El pueblo ucraniano esta demostrando unos cojones y una gallardia enorme, como los almogavares en Bizancio, resisten en minoria, peor armados y contra un enemigo poderoso y traicionero.

En fin, van a morir muchos, pero son un ejemplo a seguir en valentia y patriotismo.


----------



## magufone (26 Feb 2022)

Knight who says ni dijo:


> Además es inútil militarmente hablando.



Carne de cañon


----------



## skan (26 Feb 2022)

Lo que tendrían que haber hecho era hacer trincheras y sembrar todo el país de bombas trampa.
Y comenzar a hacer atentados en Rusia, por cada muerto ucraniano que maten a diez rusos hijos de puta.


----------



## Jorgito Rafael (26 Feb 2022)

skan dijo:


> Lo que tendrían que haber hecho era hacer trincheras y sembrar todo el país de bombas trampa.
> Y comenzar a hacer atentados en Rusia, por cada muerto ucraniano que maten a diez rusos hijos de puta.



El modo Taliban es el unico que entienden estos, ya se vio en Afganistán, de eso no se acuerda Putin ya, historias que interesa no recordar por eso solo habla de la 2GM.


----------



## Cui Bono (26 Feb 2022)

Ofensivamente el pueblo sería una nulidad. 
Defensivamente, es un arma formidable. Prácticamente los putinos tienen que ir casa por casa. 
Stalingrado se defendió así, con reclutas que apenas habían disparado. 

Sobreestimais la formación. Una cosa es que te veas envuelto y salgas por patas para evitar el flanqueo porque jamás te entrenaron para mantener una posición y otra que digas "Que te jodan, no me rindo, sube a por mí" y que cada hueco pueda apuntar un fusil. Ese tipo de guerra urbana la gana el pro, pero se ve indefenso y si de cada 5 que matan cae un ruso, en tierra lejana, contra un padre de familia en un piso similar al que vive en Rusia y que encima le habla en ruso. No se Rick...

No me creo tampoco que Putin bombardee a civiles, por mucho que diga que los está "desnazificando". Le pueden votar en la ONU una sanción y aunque la vete, ver como Occidente tiene la excusa moral para salvar Ukrania del bárbaro. 

Se ha metido en un buen berenjenal.


----------



## Cui Bono (26 Feb 2022)

skan dijo:


> Lo que tendrían que haber hecho era hacer trincheras y sembrar todo el país de bombas trampa.
> Y comenzar a hacer atentados en Rusia, por cada muerto ucraniano que maten a diez rusos hijos de puta.



Eso nunca. 
El pueblo ruso es la mejor arma de Ucrania ahora mismo. Putin es un supremacista, pero el ruso de la calle no creo que comparta su visión paneslava a la fuerza. Es como si le pegas a un hijo diciendo "quiéreme", como que no suena creíble.


----------



## Foreto (26 Feb 2022)

eL PERRO dijo:


> Pues por lo pronto, tanto ucrania como la puta urs, en los ultimos 2 dias, han tenido mas muertos por el virus que por la guerra. Pero que un imbecil se ria de su propia imbecilidad, parece ser tambien la nueva normalidad



A mi no me pareces tan imbecil, no te fustigues.


----------



## cerilloprieto (26 Feb 2022)

Jorgito Rafael dijo:


> En este foro hay mucho call of duty, todo es inutil, un foro de gente que rendiria a los 2 minutos.
> 
> El pueblo ucraniano esta demostrando unos cojones y una gallardia enorme, como los almogavares en Bizancio, resisten en minoria, peor armados y contra un enemigo poderoso y traicionero.
> 
> En fin, van a morir muchos, pero son un ejemplo a seguir en valentia y patriotismo.



Oye `puto héroe ¿Por qué no te pones a matar invasores que nos llegan por la costa? A esos encima tienes que estar pagándoles mientras dejan todo hecho un estercolero.


----------



## CADAdiasoy+RICO! (26 Feb 2022)

Ojalá Putin invada Bruselas y salga la bruja Úrsula Von Der Leyen volando a poner vacunas a su puta madre y a meter moro negros en su mansión pagada por el NWO.

VIVA PUTIN


----------



## cerilloprieto (26 Feb 2022)

Cui Bono dijo:


> Ofensivamente el pueblo sería una nulidad.
> Defensivamente, es un arma formidable. Prácticamente los putinos tienen que ir casa por casa.
> Stalingrado se defendió así, con reclutas que apenas habían disparado.
> 
> ...



Me vas a hacer llorar y todo. Esas armas deberían utilizarlas contra el que se las ha dado. Por qué no hablas de los castuzos colocados ahí por la fuerza de Sion, y que obligan ahora a morir a su población para mantener el poder. Ve tú y tu puta madre a pegar tiros. Como si no se supiera por aquí de qué va la historia, ocurriendo lo del 36.


----------



## Cui Bono (26 Feb 2022)

cerilloprieto dijo:


> Me vas a hacer llorar y todo. Esas armas deberían utilizarlas contra el que se las ha dado. Por qué no hablas de los castuzos colocados ahí por la fuerza de Sion, y que obligan ahora a morir a su población para mantener el poder. Ve tú y tu puta madre a pegar tiros. Como si no se supiera por aquí de qué va la historia, ocurriendo lo del 36.



Las tienen que usar contra los que les provocaron el Holomodor, les invadieron étnicamente (desplazamientos étnicos a Siberia) y contra cualquier subnormal que les quiera meter la ideología criminal rojezna.

A nosotros nos fue bien en el 36-39, los putos rojos a abonar los campos y unas décadas (y lo que te rondaré) sin ser sometidos a las barbaries hijoputescas. El rojunismo es una enfermedad mental, tienes que mirártelo, tú y tu puta madre que te enseño esa ideología de perdedores.

A mí no me vas a hacer llorar, yo disfruto viendo como sus ex-repúblicas se quieren ir del puto yugo de mierda de Rusia.

Los prorrusos teneis que miraros la homosexualidad latente que teneis. Os enseñan un pecho desnudo de Putin con el fotomontaje del oso y ya os poneis en pompa para ser sodomizados.


----------



## alguiencualquiera (26 Feb 2022)

CADAdiasoy+RICO! dijo:


> Ojalá Putin invada Bruselas y salga la bruja Úrsula Von Der Leyen volando a poner vacunas a su puta madre y a meter moro negros en su mansión pagada por el NWO.
> 
> VIVA PUTIN



Apoyo total. Ojalá haya avalancha de blancos para repoblar Europa de verdad. Rectifico: sin embargo, el NWO no le interesa y puede aprovechar ésto para llenarnos de moronegros.


----------



## casaire (26 Feb 2022)

A mi opinión no se puede comparar Afganistan con Ucrania. Afganistan está lleno de montañas , desiertos , pedruscos y rocas donde 4 se pueden hacer fuertes , Ucrania al contrario es una llanura con 4 árboles y fácil acceso a todos los recovecos.... No hay posiblidad de guerrilas.


----------



## César92 (26 Feb 2022)

XXavier dijo:


> Armar a la población civil es un acto irresponsable. Ya se conocen los efectos. Por ejemplo, en Madrid en 1936. El descontrol de las milicias armadas persistió durante toda la guerra y fue una de las causas de la derrota final de la II República.



En Barcelona fue aún peor, hasta el propio Companys tuvo problemas con la CNT, que una vez armada no le hacían ni caso. 

Pero no compraremos situaciones, una cosa es la España de los 1001 partidos políticos y sindicatos y otra Ucrania, que por lo menos no sé dedicarán a buscar al panadero, al cura y al alcalde de la CEDA porque sí.


----------



## César92 (26 Feb 2022)

zirick dijo:


> Trapos viejos
> Gasolina
> Aceite de cualquier tipo
> Botellas o botellines de cristal
> + Mechero



Y no olvidemos el clásico ANFO, gasolina y nitrato de amonio.


----------



## César92 (26 Feb 2022)

Fornicious Jr dijo:


> Te cobran un depósito antes de la entrega
> 
> Si luego no la devuelves, se quedan con la pasta



Entonces los vagabundos no entran en la milicia. A veces ser pobre puede tener sus ventajas.


----------



## César92 (26 Feb 2022)

Pato Sentado dijo:


> Un amigo ucraniano me explico que desde los 13años aprenden a montar, usar y mantener un AK, a usar las máscaras de gas y otras lindezas.



En España aprenden los cien millones de géneros, eso sí que es útil.


Tengo envidia sana por esos países, por lo menos los preparan para estas cosas.


----------



## Talosgüevos (26 Feb 2022)

Cada día tengo mas claro quienes son los buenos y quienes los malos. En vez de RENDIR EL PAÍS y evitar sufrimientos a la población civil esos NAZIS HIJOS DE PUTA UCRANIANOS entregan armas ¿acaso piensan que un civil puede derrotar a tropas entrenadas Rusas?
Me estoy acordando del hijo de la grandísima puta de Hitler y su resistencia en Berlín con los Volkssturm.
Lo ideal sería dejarse conquistar y hacer una resistencia PACÍFICA si realmente les importase su pueblo .


Tierra de nadie, lo demás es tierra conquistada.


----------



## Talosgüevos (26 Feb 2022)

reconvertido dijo:


> Y todo eso estaba almacenado ¿dónde y cuándo se pidió?
> ¡Ah!
> Es como si "alguien" esperase esto...



Todos los países tienen reservas de armas, en España se tienen almacenados y en perfecto estado los Cetme antiguos, para una emergencia o para enviarlos a países amigos que tengan problemas. Después de Dunkerque los EEUU mandaron miles de fusiles de la Primera Guerra Mundial a UK. Lo que es disparatado es entregárselos a población civil .


Tierra de nadie, lo demás es tierra conquistada.


----------



## Talosgüevos (26 Feb 2022)

Jorgito Rafael dijo:


> En este foro hay mucho call of duty, todo es inutil, un foro de gente que rendiria a los 2 minutos.
> 
> El pueblo ucraniano esta demostrando unos cojones y una gallardia enorme, como los almogavares en Bizancio, resisten en minoria, peor armados y contra un enemigo poderoso y traicionero.
> 
> En fin, van a morir muchos, pero son un ejemplo a seguir en valentia y patriotismo.



De valientes y patriotas los cementerios están llenos , soldado que huye vale para otra guerra.


Tierra de nadie, lo demás es tierra conquistada.


----------



## Lord Osis (26 Feb 2022)

César92 dijo:


> En Barcelona fue aún peor, hasta el propio Companys tuvo problemas con la CNT, que una vez armada no le hacían ni caso.
> 
> Pero no compraremos situaciones, una cosa es la España de los 1001 partidos políticos y sindicatos y otra Ucrania, que por lo menos no sé dedicarán a buscar al panadero, al cura y al alcalde de la CEDA porque sí.



"Ay la CNT no me hace caaaasooooo, no me escuchaaaan *llora*"


¿Sorprendido de que los anarquistas no hagan caso a un politico?


----------



## César92 (26 Feb 2022)

Lord Osis dijo:


> "Ay la CNT no me hace caaaasooooo, no me escuchaaaan *llora*"
> 
> 
> ¿Sorprendido de que los anarquistas no hagan caso a un politico?



Si, en ese aspecto es absurdo armar a los anarquistas y esperar que obedezcan órdenes. Pero supongo que en su cabeza sonaba genial, un plan infalible ajajajaj.


----------



## Talosgüevos (26 Feb 2022)

César92 dijo:


> En Barcelona fue aún peor, hasta el propio Companys tuvo problemas con la CNT, que una vez armada no le hacían ni caso.
> 
> Pero no compraremos situaciones, una cosa es la España de los 1001 partidos políticos y sindicatos y otra Ucrania, que por lo menos no sé dedicarán a buscar al panadero, al cura y al alcalde de la CEDA porque sí.



No, los Ucranianos se dedicarán a buscar al panadero, al cura y al alcalde de habla Rusa porque si .


Tierra de nadie, lo demás es tierra conquistada.


----------



## El Caga Chele (26 Feb 2022)

charos rubias disparando a ''saboteadores rusos''.


----------



## BudSpencer (26 Feb 2022)

Hay que dar fusiles con mirilla para que puedan actuar como francotiradores en zona urbana. Aun siendo prorruso pillaría las armas, van a ser necesarias contra los insurgentes pro-nazis.


----------



## reconvertido (26 Feb 2022)

Talosgüevos dijo:


> Todos los países tienen reservas de armas, en España se tienen almacenados y en perfecto estado los Cetme antiguos, para una emergencia o para enviarlos a países amigos que tengan problemas. Después de Dunkerque los EEUU mandaron miles de fusiles de la Primera Guerra Mundial a UK. Lo que es disparatado es entregárselos a población civil .
> 
> 
> Tierra de nadie, lo demás es tierra conquistada.



Gracias por tu respuesta.
Mi comentario estaba algo incompleto y no se entiende lo que quiero decir.
A eso me refería.
Que si pensáis que los tienen almacenados "para nosotros" (los civiles).

Y si os dais cuenta no son armas antiguas.
Son armas relativamente modernas.
Al menos la escopeta (moderna y nueva).
El AK-47 no es tan moderno, pero ni falta que hace, es un clásico que jamás "pasa de moda".


----------



## César92 (26 Feb 2022)

Talosgüevos dijo:


> No, los Ucranianos se dedicarán a buscar al panadero, al cura y al alcalde de habla Rusa porque si .
> 
> 
> Tierra de nadie, lo demás es tierra conquistada.




En eso te doy la razón.


----------



## Conde Duckula (26 Feb 2022)

No me cabe duda de que aquí se usarían primero contra el vecino al que le tienen manía.


----------



## Orooo (26 Feb 2022)

Chapapote1 dijo:


> Veo falta de algo más gordo. Granadas, un RPG, etc... Porque a ver que haces contra vehículos blindados.



Eso es una Benelli M4.
Y me tengo que creer que el ejercito o quien sea reparte Benellis a civiles asi por la cara?? Jojojojo

No se rick.


----------



## Antonio Barcelo (26 Feb 2022)

y misiles stinger mas morteros de 120 que les dio la CIA


----------



## locodelacolina (26 Feb 2022)

En España los únicos que tienen armas son los delincuentes, la chusma y la MORONEGRADA.


----------



## Dadaista (26 Feb 2022)

Culpable (mayor de edad) dijo:


> Te dan una metralleta como aqui te dan una sarten con algunos periódicos, es otro mundo.
> 
> Me recuerda a nuestra guerra civil, dan armas al pueblo, mientras ellos huyen o se van al bunker.



Bueno aqui el presidente y el alcalde se han quedado a dar la cara. No asi el lider neonazi que se ha dado el piro.


----------



## inteño (26 Feb 2022)

Considerando que aquí nos darían una polla de goma y un trapo lila...


----------



## Gotthard (26 Feb 2022)

Con la insignificante diferencia que un niño afgano aprende primero a emboscar enemigos y manejar armas de forma experta que a atarse los cordones de los zapatos.

Y no llevan zapatos.

Darle un AK a miles de ucranianos sin formación militar solo puede conducir al desastre.


----------



## Gotthard (26 Feb 2022)

Orooo dijo:


> Eso es una Benelli M4.
> Y me tengo que creer que el ejercito o quien sea reparte Benellis a civiles asi por la cara?? Jojojojo
> 
> No se rick.



Los traficantes de armas de Ucrania no van a dar abasto cuando los aguerridos civiles se den cuenta que les pueden dar 500 eurapos por la escopeta.


----------



## Registrador (26 Feb 2022)

Dan armas a los civiles y luego se indignarán cuando esos civiles mueran en combate. Eso es lo que pretende en Gobierno ucraniano.


----------



## ArmiArma (26 Feb 2022)

XXavier dijo:


> Armar a la población civil es un acto irresponsable.



Sobre todo con la poca que queda, porque la propaganda lo mismo vende que se van a defender de Putin con uñas y dientes, que el éxodo masivo de todo dios.


----------



## reconvertido (26 Feb 2022)

Talosgüevos dijo:


> Cada día tengo mas claro quienes son los buenos y quienes los malos. En vez de RENDIR EL PAÍS y evitar sufrimientos a la población civil esos NAZIS HIJOS DE PUTA UCRANIANOS entregan armas ¿acaso piensan que un civil puede derrotar a tropas entrenadas Rusas?
> Me estoy acordando del hijo de la grandísima puta de Hitler y su resistencia en Berlín con los Volkssturm.
> Lo ideal sería dejarse conquistar y hacer una resistencia PACÍFICA si realmente les importase su pueblo .
> 
> ...



Esto quería decir con mi comentario de las armas entregadas a los ciudadanos.
Que eso está preparado para que sea una matanza.
Y los tontos útiles con rifles son la carnaza a morir.


----------



## reconvertido (26 Feb 2022)

Registrador dijo:


> Dan armas a los civiles y luego se indignarán cuando esos civiles mueran en combate. Eso es lo que pretende en Gobierno ucraniano.



Y esas armas NUEVAS, ¿de dóde han sadlido y cuándo y por qué se ha preparado?
¿O creéis que Piter Chanchez y la charo tapona de guerra tienen PARA VOSOTROS almacenes llenos de escopetas Mossbergs NUEVAS, de AK-47's letalísimos y millones de rondas de munición para ambas?
NO.
NO los hay.
Así que eso que ocurre ahí es raro, raro, raro, huele a mierda y es premeditado con meses de antelación.
O años (dos o tres).


----------



## Registrador (26 Feb 2022)

A ver cuántas de esas armas regaladas a civiles acaban en Europa en mano de delincuentes/terroristas.

Estamos gobernados por psicópatas.


----------



## Lubinillo (26 Feb 2022)

Pues a mi si me dan eso, estoy seguro que iría al ayuntamiento a preguntar como se usa


----------



## Fornicious Jr (26 Feb 2022)

Lubinillo dijo:


> Pues a mi si me dan eso, estoy seguro que iría al ayuntamiento a preguntar como se usa



Te van a meter un curso para tener perro

Pero luego, apáñate a aprender como usar un arma viendo vídeos de yt


----------



## Lubinillo (26 Feb 2022)

Fornicious Jr dijo:


> Te van a meter un curso para tener perro
> 
> Pero luego, apáñate a aprender como usar un arma viendo vídeos de yt



Pues entonces que no se quejen si cuando vaya al ayunta a preguntar se me disparan unas rafagas sin querer


----------



## elviejo (26 Feb 2022)

Foreto dijo:


> No hay mascarillas ni gel hidroalcoholico, me parece insolidario.



Eso, eso... Ya dijo Carballo que erviruh es más peligrosos que cualquier guerra. Habría que mandar a las tiktokeras que están acostumbradas a combatir a erviruh para Ucrania.


----------



## Bien boa (26 Feb 2022)

Una pregunta a los entendidos, eso es una escopeta táctica? Con eso puedes enfrentarte a un soldado bien pertrechado?


----------



## Smoker (26 Feb 2022)

Menuda masacre quieren montar


----------



## Dr Polux (26 Feb 2022)

Rusia quiere una guerra corta, a lo sumo 3 o 4 dias, seria un golpe de autoridad muy importante, pero si con las milicias ciudadanas puede enquistarlo, s ele puede volver contra Putin, sobre todo si aparecen en los medios fotos de muertos y mas muertos o fosas de muertos. 

Recordemos que Sadam Hussein diseño la insurgencia que se le enquisto varios años a los USanos en Iraq, provocando muertos a cuentagotas a los americanos que tuvo que ocultar a la opinion publica, al final degenero en guerra civil, muchas facciones, etc


----------



## Gusman (26 Feb 2022)

Soros esta que lo tira. Menuda rata anciana que no da ni gran calibre.


----------



## BURBUJEITOR II (26 Feb 2022)

Jorgito Rafael dijo:


> En este foro hay mucho call of duty, todo es inutil, un foro de gente que rendiria a los 2 minutos.
> 
> El pueblo ucraniano esta demostrando unos cojones y una gallardia enorme, como los almogavares en Bizancio, resisten en minoria, peor armados y contra un enemigo poderoso y traicionero.
> 
> En fin, van a morir muchos, pero son un ejemplo a seguir en valentia y patriotismo.



BLA BLA BLA…… pasais por alto que lucharan los cuatro nazis radicalizados, el resto de la poblacion ven a los rusos como una liberación mas que como tropa de invasión..

Cuantos se ven por la calle con los fusiles?? Pues eso… sacan imagenes de 4 bobos, de una chica en autobus que esta mas pendiente del movil que de otra cosa…. Buf una tropa temible!


----------



## Culpable (mayor de edad) (26 Feb 2022)

Registrador dijo:


> A ver cuántas de esas armas regaladas a civiles acaban en Europa en mano de delincuentes/terroristas.
> 
> Estamos gobernados por psicópatas.



Creo que lo has clavado, ya tienen armas los menas y los futuros terroristas islámicos. Ese pueblo lleva el trapicheo en la sangre, en 4 días no queda un arma de esas en Ucrania, debe estar la deepweb ardiendo ya con anuncios de armas.


----------



## Akira. (26 Feb 2022)

Falta una kakuna y un hidroalcohólico para estar preparados.


----------



## Cazadora (26 Feb 2022)

*Docenas y docenas de civiles toledanos acudieron valientemente a ofrendar sus vidas a la Patria, a sabiendas de que su inferioridad numérica les daba escasas probabilidades de sobrevivir al asedio.
Bendiga Dios a quienes, 86 años después, afrontan un nuevo asalto inhumano en heroica resistencia, guiados por un patriotismo que, también está vez, se impone en sus corazones guiados por un anhelo de libertad.*


----------



## juanfer (26 Feb 2022)

Lo único que van a conseguir es que Rusia use armamento pesado en las ciudades.


----------



## Yomateix (26 Feb 2022)

Yo lo que no sabía es que el presidente antes era actor de comedia. Y si, dejar salir a todas las mujeres que quieran pero obligar a todo hombre a luchar sin ser soldado es un acto enorme de irresponsabilidad, pero a este hombre solo le importa salvar ya su cuello y si matan "civiles" aunque sean armados lo venderá a la Otan y EEUU como lo malos que son los soldados Rusos por matar a tanta gente. Luego a vender a esos muertos como héroes....cuando muchos de ellos son solo personas a las que obligan a ir a una guerra que no pueden ganar. Veremos si el sale a luchar con esos civiles o sigue escondido mandando a morir a gente que no debería ir a una guerra imposible de ganar.


----------



## Roedr (26 Feb 2022)

Han muerto ya casi 5000 soldados rusos. Si Ucrania resiste diez días más, ganan la guerra. Hay hasta columnas de vehículos rusos abandonados por falta de combustible. Cientos de paracaidistas élite muertos tras el derribo de sus aviones de transporte. Está siendo una chapuza total de invasión.


----------



## CharlesBPayaso (26 Feb 2022)

Dale un AK47 a una charo y a la primera ráfaga se pega un tiro en la barbilla y se carga a otras charos que anden cerca.


----------



## sif (26 Feb 2022)

Mirate la cantidad de poblacion rusa en Ucrania. Hay varias regiones donde son mas del 80%, y del resto en mas de la mitad superan el 60%. El factor resistencia en forma de guerrilla es nulo en mas de la mitad del pais.


----------



## Cosmopolita (26 Feb 2022)

juanfer dijo:


> Lo único que van a conseguir es que Rusia use armamento pesado en las ciudades.



Pues que se preparen para Grozny 2, cargo 200 , entiernos nocturnos y cartas oficiales del Ministerio de Defensa indicando que su hijo/hermano/marido tuvo un accidente mortal en las ma niobras en sitio tal.




sif dijo:


> Mirate la cantidad de poblacion rusa en Ucrania. Hay varias regiones donde son mas del 80%, y del resto en mas de la mitad superan el 60%. El factor resistencia en forma de guerrilla es nulo en mas de la mitad del pais.



La media ronda 18%.

Enviado desde mi Redmi Note 8 Pro mediante Tapatalk


----------



## tovarovsky (26 Feb 2022)

Este asunto solo se arregla rápido con una NEUTRONIZACION O NUCELACION MASIVA de los demonios que han iniciado las hostilidades.


----------



## chainsaw man (26 Feb 2022)

Más de uno vendera eso en el mercado negro y asi se sacaran un buen dinero.


----------



## Al-paquia (26 Feb 2022)

El remington cargado de sal para desocupar fincas no estaría mal.


----------



## Yomateix (26 Feb 2022)

_El presidente de *Ucrania* ha llamado a sus compatriotas a defender *Kiev*, la capital, de un inminente ataque de las tropas de *Rusia*. "No podemos perder *Kiev*. Me dirijo a nuestros defensores, hombres y mujeres de todos los frentes."_

¿Mujeres? Pero si a los únicos que obliga a combatir es a los hombres.....El escondido enviando a la gente de a pie a que salga a que la maten soldados preparados y con un mejor armamento, luego eso si, los usará en su campaña para criminalizar a Rusia. No puedes enviar a tu pueblo a que lo maten de esa manera......

"El presidente de *Ucrania*, *Volodimir Zelenski*, ha pedido a la Unión Europea (UE) decidir ya sobre la adhesión de Ucrania al club comunitario."

Este hombre está intentando meter a quien sea en la guerra, menos combatir el, le vale quien sea. La Unión Europea ya dijo que no se iba a meter (esperemos que sea así, porque si se mete la Unión Europea y por alguna de aquellas le diese por meterse a China.....termina en guerra Mundial) Cuando muchos allí se sienten Rusos, querer meter en una guerra global a Europa a la que está intentando usar en este conflicto.....La adhesión de Ucrania a Europa tal y como están las cosas sería una locura.

_"El Ejército, la Policía y la Guardia Nacional, las Unidades de Defensa Territorial y el *cuerpo de voluntarios* defienden la ciudad"_

Voluntarios cuando no les permites salir del país y los obligas a combatir quieran o no....cuantos de ellos serán realmente voluntarios....

_"Por su parte, el presidente ucraniano dijo en Twitter que "un nuevo día en el frente diplomático comenzó con una conversación con Emmanuel Macron. *Armas y equipos de nuestros socios están en camino a Ucrania. ¡La coalición contra la guerra funciona!"*._

Este hombre ya no sabe que hacer y que decir para meter a Europa en la guerra.


----------



## NOMBRE NEUTRAL (26 Feb 2022)

Yo lo único que veo es una foto.

¿Está mal que dude si realmente como dice el OP, se lo están entregando a todo ucra?


----------



## Corvo de Xallas (26 Feb 2022)

Los camiones y blindados que ves en la tele con la Z blanca son los que se han pasado al bando ruso, asi que ya te puedes hacer una idea de lo que se va a resirtir el pueblo llano...


----------



## riggedd (26 Feb 2022)

Knight who says ni dijo:


> Además es inútil militarmente hablando.



Totalmente, otra cosa es en terrenos de la logística y espionaje


----------



## brent (26 Feb 2022)

Talosgüevos dijo:


> Cada día tengo mas claro quienes son los buenos y quienes los malos. En vez de RENDIR EL PAÍS y evitar sufrimientos a la población civil esos NAZIS HIJOS DE PUTA UCRANIANOS entregan armas ¿acaso piensan que un civil puede derrotar a tropas entrenadas Rusas?
> Me estoy acordando del hijo de la grandísima puta de Hitler y su resistencia en Berlín con los Volkssturm.
> Lo ideal sería dejarse conquistar y hacer una resistencia PACÍFICA si realmente les importase su pueblo .
> 
> ...



Los soldados no luchan por su país, van por dinero y obligados.
Los civiles armados luchan a puta muerte y por su patria, en sus propios barrios.


----------



## George Orwell (26 Feb 2022)

Propaganda.


----------



## Talosgüevos (26 Feb 2022)

brent dijo:


> Los soldados no luchan por su país, van por dinero y obligados.
> Los civiles armados luchan a puta muerte y por su patria, en sus propios barrios.



De lo que les va a servir luchar, mejor estarían si se quedarán quietos, mira como quedó Berlín , Sarajevo, Stalingrado… con la absurda resistencia.


Tierra de nadie, lo demás es tierra conquistada.


----------



## brent (26 Feb 2022)

Talosgüevos dijo:


> De lo que les va a servir luchar, mejor estarían si se quedarán quietos, mira como quedó Berlín , Sarajevo, Stalingrado… con la absurda resistencia.
> 
> 
> Tierra de nadie, lo demás es tierra conquistada.



Berlín eran todos los países en su contra.
Quitate la bandera esa de mierda anda.


----------



## Talosgüevos (26 Feb 2022)

brent dijo:


> Berlín eran todos los países en su contra.
> Quitate la bandera esa de mierda anda.



No me sale de los cojones quitar la bandera, soy PRO RUSO,‘ojalá los cachorros de Putin lleguen a Lisboa.


Tierra de nadie, lo demás es tierra conquistada.


----------



## Bill Boss ❤️ (26 Feb 2022)

Desde el instante en que empuñas un arma, te conviertes en objetivo militar. 

Bill.


----------



## jaimegvr (26 Feb 2022)

Cui Bono dijo:


> Ofensivamente el pueblo sería una nulidad.
> Defensivamente, es un arma formidable. Prácticamente los putinos tienen que ir casa por casa.
> Stalingrado se defendió así, con reclutas que apenas habían disparado.
> 
> ...



Yo veo mas factible no entrar en Kiev, simplemente rodearla y sitiarla, okupar el resto del pais, y matarla de HAMBRE como en Leningrado 1942. Y bombardearla dia y noche, o bien usar una bomba atomica de unos 20 kilotones, similar a la de Hiroshima, que para eso estan, para forzar la rendicion de Japon o de otro pais enemigo. 
Y si Kiev se rinde, no aceptar la rendicion y matar a todos los habitantes de hambre por no haberse rendido las primeras 24 horas. Cortar suministro de alimentos, medicinas, agua y energia.

Tras esto, el resto de exrepublicas sovieticas se rendirian en 24 horas a Rusia.


----------



## elmegaduque (26 Feb 2022)

¿Y mascarillas?, ¿no les dan mascarillas?.

¿Qué pasa con el coronavirus?, ¿es que nadie va a pensar en el coronavirus?..


----------



## magnificent (26 Feb 2022)

La gracia es que ningún ucraniano las va a usar porque ninguno quiere defender un país pobre y corrupto por mucha propaganda que hagan


----------



## asiqué (26 Feb 2022)

zirick dijo:


> Trapos viejos
> Gasolina
> Aceite de cualquier tipo
> Botellas o *botellines* de cristal
> + Mechero



ya si… pero no.
Tiras un quinto de coctel molotov a un charaina y el botellin no se rompe.
Hace falta remarcarlo. Los quintos se tiran al suelo y con fuerza + con mucha fuerza si son estilo de los 80 reutilizables, que son mucho mas duros.
Estas cosas lo sabe cualquier bilbaino que vivio los 90.
No borroka.
Solo es culturilla


----------



## hastalosgueb original (26 Feb 2022)

wingardian leviosa dijo:


> Sí y una cordillera de 1000 km de longitud con montañas de 4000m y 5000m de altura.



Y con rambo de su lado...


----------



## El amigo (26 Feb 2022)

Chapapote1 dijo:


> Veo falta de algo más gordo. Granadas, un RPG, etc... Porque a ver que haces contra vehículos blindados.



Cócteles molotov supongo. Que son fáciles de hacer y efectivos.


----------



## Trilerotrolero (26 Feb 2022)

Chapapote1 dijo:


> Veo falta de algo más gordo. Granadas, un RPG, etc... Porque a ver que haces contra vehículos blindados.



Por la caja, parece que lo envían a través de amazon.


----------



## El amigo (26 Feb 2022)

Y algo más de armamento anti helicópteros y antiaéreo..
Proporcionado por el enemigo del momento de la potencia atacante....no lo olvidemos .


----------



## Don Redondón (26 Feb 2022)

Y el pañuelito palestino verde que no falte 

Dos cargadores te los comes en medio minuto, o 10 segundos en fuego de supresión. Ridiculo


----------



## machotafea (26 Feb 2022)

MCC dijo:


> Y dónde está el panzerfaust reglamentario para destruir el mayor número de tanques rusos con todos sus ocupantes adentro https://es.wikipedia.org/wiki/Panzerfaust



Ojalá destruyan israhell con todos sus ocupantes dentro.


----------



## Cui Bono (26 Feb 2022)

Talosgüevos dijo:


> Cada día tengo mas claro quienes son los buenos y quienes los malos. En vez de RENDIR EL PAÍS y evitar sufrimientos a la población civil esos NAZIS HIJOS DE PUTA UCRANIANOS entregan armas ¿acaso piensan que un civil puede derrotar a tropas entrenadas Rusas?
> Me estoy acordando del hijo de la grandísima puta de Hitler y su resistencia en Berlín con los Volkssturm.
> Lo ideal sería dejarse conquistar y hacer una resistencia PACÍFICA si realmente les importase su pueblo .
> 
> ...



Te dejas conquistar tú, que eres un homosexual pasivo. Para tí ponerte a cuatro patas a recibir te parece aceptable. 

Cuatro días y los ruskis siguen sin huevos a acabar lo que empezaron. 

Incluso hablan de enviar chechenos. Que los envíen, que sean adoctrinados por los ucras en vez de matarlos y que construyan su país y los georgianos, lo mismo.


----------



## Cui Bono (26 Feb 2022)

Lord Osis dijo:


> "Ay la CNT no me hace caaaasooooo, no me escuchaaaan *llora*"
> ¿Sorprendido de que los anarquistas no hagan caso a un politico?



El rojo promedio es así de retrasado. 
De hecho, los anarcas es lo único salvable, por coherente, del bando rojo de la GC.


----------



## Cui Bono (26 Feb 2022)

Bien boa dijo:


> Una pregunta a los entendidos, eso es una escopeta táctica? Con eso puedes enfrentarte a un soldado bien pertrechado?



Eso es una mierda en manos de un civil, pero en un pasillo, contra un invasor que viene a entregarte a domicilio amor eslavo con plomo, cuanto mayor poder de retención, mejor.


----------



## XRL (26 Feb 2022)

te vienen tanques y a ver a cuantos matas,de un cañonazo revientan tu casa 

mejor que huyan y vuelvan cuando todo pase


----------



## Talosgüevos (26 Feb 2022)

Cui Bono dijo:


> Te dejas conquistar tú, que eres un homosexual pasivo. Para tí ponerte a cuatro patas a recibir te parece aceptable.
> 
> Cuatro días y los ruskis siguen sin huevos a acabar lo que empezaron.
> 
> Incluso hablan de enviar chechenos. Que los envíen, que sean adoctrinados por los ucras en vez de matarlos y que construyan su país y los georgianos, lo mismo.



El único homosexual es el travelo que piensas equivocadamente que es tu padre , tu Puta madre te engañó ya que trabajando de Puta en una rotonda es difícil saber quien es tu padre. Al ignore


Tierra de nadie, lo demás es tierra conquistada.


----------



## Cui Bono (26 Feb 2022)

Roedr dijo:


> Han muerto ya casi 5000 soldados rusos. Si Ucrania resiste diez días más, ganan la guerra. Hay hasta columnas de vehículos rusos abandonados por falta de combustible. Cientos de paracaidistas élite muertos tras el derribo de sus aviones de transporte. Está siendo una chapuza total de invasión.



Y las unidades aerotransportadas otánicas pertrechándose. 

Son los prorrusos los que están en sus casas encerrados preguntándose porqué no vienen a por su vecino, por qué no suben piso por piso a darles plomo, por qué no hay fotos del Parlamento con la bandera rusa. 

Y lo de los chechenos es lo más patético de todo. Llamar a otros a hacer el trabajo sucio. Ni puta idea de márketing, hoygan. Si ucras y rusos no se quieren disparar mutuamente, sobran Putin y sus fantasías tiránicas de dominación supremacista.


----------



## Cui Bono (26 Feb 2022)

jaimegvr dijo:


> Yo veo mas factible no entrar en Kiev, simplemente rodearla y sitiarla, okupar el resto del pais, y matarla de HAMBRE como en Leningrado 1942. Y bombardearla dia y noche, o bien usar una bomba atomica de unos 20 kilotones, similar a la de Hiroshima, que para eso estan, para forzar la rendicion de Japon o de otro pais enemigo.
> Y si Kiev se rinde, no aceptar la rendicion y matar a todos los habitantes de hambre por no haberse rendido las primeras 24 horas. Cortar suministro de alimentos, medicinas, agua y energia.
> 
> Tras esto, el resto de exrepublicas sovieticas se rendirian en 24 horas a Rusia.



Leningrado. ¿Y quién hace ahora de nazis?
Putin no puede sitiar Kiev. Eso es un suicidio político.


----------



## McCitizen (26 Feb 2022)

eL PERRO dijo:


> Pues por lo pronto, tanto ucrania como la puta urs, en los ultimos 2 dias, han tenido mas muertos por el virus que por la guerra. Pero que un imbecil se ria de su propia imbecilidad, parece ser tambien la nueva normalidad



Deja de decir pamplinas, anda, que esto es serio


----------



## jaimegvr (26 Feb 2022)

Cui Bono dijo:


> Leningrado. ¿Y quién hace ahora de nazis?
> Putin no puede sitiar Kiev. Eso es un suicidio político.



Yo lo haría, okupar Ucrania, y si Kiev no se rinde en 24 horas, sitiarla hasta que muera de hambre mas bombardeo constante. O usar una bomba atomica similar a la de Hiroshima, como hicieron los americanos en Japon contra poblacion civil.


----------



## Cui Bono (26 Feb 2022)

@Talosgüevos me ha ignorado. Así son de cobardes, huyendo, los rusos radicales. 

Ni una lucha dialéctica, ni una lucha en terreno, no valen para nada, más que para llorar y tener fantasías homosexuales con los ucras. 

Que no se rinden, y tienen armas, y el tiempo corre, tic-tac, y como los moscovitas salgan en masa a la calle, no va a haber policía suficiente. Es que todo hiede. 

Rusia es el único país llorón del mundo, que se ofende porque sus dominados se compren una navaja y quieran usarla. Un matón de patio de colegio sin cojones para ahostiar a mano limpia. 

El supremacismo ruso se construye siendo un asesino despiadado, quedando como basura infecta a los ojos de todo el planeta.


----------



## jaimegvr (26 Feb 2022)

Ademas EEUU invadio Irak de forma ilegal en 2003, y bombardeó Bagdad sobre poblacion civil, y nadie metio sanciones contra EEUU.

EEUU puede invadir paises y entonces por que Rusia no `puede???


----------



## pelotazo_especulativo (26 Feb 2022)

Disparar ráfagas desde tu ventana de piso Dimitri de mierda al grito de “ jodeos ratas turcochinas aaaaaaah “MANDA


----------



## AAAAAAAAAAAAAAHHHHHHH!!!! (26 Feb 2022)

Para lo que sirve eso es para que los ucranianos se maten entre sí, lo cual tiene sentido, porque por lo general odias más a algún conocido de tu entorno que a un ruso al que ni siquiera ves la cara.

Si me lo dieran a mí no iban a quedar balas para cuando llegaran los rusos (es broma).


----------



## NORDWAND (26 Feb 2022)

y las mascarillas?


----------



## larios357 (26 Feb 2022)

Jorgito Rafael dijo:


> En este foro hay mucho call of duty, todo es inutil, un foro de gente que rendiria a los 2 minutos.
> 
> El pueblo ucraniano esta demostrando unos cojones y una gallardia enorme, como los almogavares en Bizancio, resisten en minoria, peor armados y contra un enemigo poderoso y traicionero.
> 
> En fin, van a morir muchos, pero son un ejemplo a seguir en valentia y patriotismo.



Pues llevas razón y porque me tiene que interesar hacer nada para proteger este estercolero?, que vayan primero los politicos del ppsoe y demás mierda

Y Ucrania no demuestra nada, están haciendo el canelo,


----------



## hastalosgueb original (26 Feb 2022)

asiqué dijo:


> ya si… pero no.
> Tiras un quinto de coctel molotov a un charaina y el botellin no se rompe.
> Hace falta remarcarlo. Los quintos se tiran al suelo y con fuerza + con mucha fuerza si son estilo de los 80 reutilizables, que son mucho mas duros.
> Estas cosas lo sabe cualquier bilbaino que vivio los 90.
> ...



Si le tiras un quinto de cruzcampo, no hace falta ni que tengan gasolina...


----------



## asiqué (26 Feb 2022)

hastalosgueb original dijo:


> Si le tiras un quinto de cruzcampo, no hace falta ni que tengan gasolina...



se muere antes de asco que quemado.


----------



## Pato Sentado (26 Feb 2022)

Corvo de Xallas dijo:


> Los camiones y blindados que ves en la tele con la Z blanca son los que se han pasado al bando ruso, asi que ya te puedes hacer una idea de lo que se va a resirtir el pueblo llano...



La Z es una "marca de invasión" para saber quiénes son rusos.
Te es presente que el material ambos bandos es muy parecido.


----------



## Jeb Stuart (26 Feb 2022)

Si a mi me dan eso, empiezo a ajustar cuentas pendietes con gente.

Me dices que ya no hay ley y me armas hasta los dientes... mmmm que gran idea....


----------



## Jake el perro (26 Feb 2022)




----------



## noseyo (26 Feb 2022)

Eso es de alguna película empieza a ser descarado toda la manipulación mediática telediarios metiendo imágenes del 2014 de videojuegos , en la guerra del golfo teníamos más información que ahora


----------



## casaire (26 Feb 2022)

Es muy raro todo..... Los rusos no quieren acabar el trabajo si hay demasiados daños colaterales, léase gente inocente , ............... Sólamente con las katiushas de la segunda guerra mundial habrían llegado a Moldavia. Los soldados rusos deben sentirse engañados y jodidos matando a gente inocente.


----------



## Galvani (26 Feb 2022)

Vale y ahora compara a un Paco con fusil aunque se crea que su mili vale para algo con tíos formados y profesionales. Espera que no se dispare el mismo.


----------



## machote hispano (26 Feb 2022)

Digo yo que los Stinger para jorobarles la superioridad aérea habrá tenido algo que ver. 

Y luego minar la voluntad de lucha con camisas para los ruskis capturados.


----------



## MOCHIL0 (26 Feb 2022)

venga ya, en serio, a qué cojones viene esta guerra ahora?


----------



## Trep33 (26 Feb 2022)

Talosgüevos dijo:


> No me sale de los cojones quitar la bandera, soy PRO RUSO,‘ojalá los cachorros de Putin lleguen a Lisboa.
> 
> 
> Tierra de nadie, lo demás es tierra conquistada.



no sabes lo que es la guerra,chaval


----------



## FROM HELL (26 Feb 2022)

Galvani dijo:


> Vale y ahora compara a un Paco con fusil aunque se crea que su mili vale para algo con tíos formados y profesionales. Espera que no se dispare el mismo.



Es un kit de autodefensa y un aviso a los mercenarios turcochinos. Si entras en un barrio o una casa de Kiev, probablemente mueras.


----------



## Galvani (26 Feb 2022)

FROM HELL dijo:


> Es un kit de autodefensa y un aviso a los mercenarios turcochinos. Si entras en un barrio o una casa de Kiev, probablemente mueras.



¿Pero tú te crees que un Paco o una Charo puede hacer algo contra un militar profesional? A alguno se cargarán pero vamos...


----------



## FROM HELL (26 Feb 2022)

Galvani dijo:


> ¿Pero tú te crees que un Paco o una Charo puede hacer algo contra un militar profesional? A alguno se cargarán pero vamos...



Un paco que sepa disparar es tan inútil en un campo de batalla, como un mercenario ruso en el domicilio de un paco que sepa disparar. 

Los mercenarios iban a ser recibidos entre aplausos según Putino y ahora se encuentran en Vietnam como el plan sea ir casa a casa desnazificando Ucrania.

Que China y US negocien ya la paz es lo mejor que le puede pasar a Putina y al pueblo ucraniano.


----------



## tomodachi (26 Feb 2022)




----------



## Talosgüevos (26 Feb 2022)

Trep33 dijo:


> no sabes lo que es la guerra,chaval



Chaval??? Jajajajajaj, gracias , me acabas de alegrar el día , no es por nada pero supongo que por edad puedo ser tu padre, casi tu abuelo si pensamos que tú madre empezó a zorrear muy joven.


Tierra de nadie, lo demás es tierra conquistada.

Soy PRO-RUSO y me suda la polla lo que penséis.


----------



## Trep33 (26 Feb 2022)

Talosgüevos dijo:


> Chaval??? Jajajajajaj, gracias , me acabas de alegrar el día , no es por nada pero supongo que por edad puedo ser tu padre, casi tu abuelo si pensamos que tú madre empezó a zorrear muy joven.
> 
> 
> Tierra de nadie, lo demás es tierra conquistada.
> ...



No , no lo eres, eres un puto crio detras de un ordenador, que lloraria llamando a su madre si empezaran los tiros, eres un puto patetico.


----------



## Talosgüevos (26 Feb 2022)

Trep33 dijo:


> No , no lo eres, eres un puto crio detras de un ordenador, que lloraria llamando a su madre si empezaran los tiros, eres un puto patetico.



Crio??? Jajajajaja ,
Tu problema es que piensas que eres muy adulto y muy mayor y eres un Mierda, yo no llamo a mi madre porque hace 30 años que me independice , cosa que tú seguramente aún eres casapapi.


Tierra de nadie, lo demás es tierra conquistada.

Soy PRO-RUSO y me suda la polla lo que penséis.


----------



## Talosgüevos (26 Feb 2022)

FROM HELL dijo:


> Es un kit de autodefensa y un aviso a los mercenarios turcochinos. Si entras en un barrio o una casa de Kiev, probablemente mueras.



O posiblemente esos mercenarios entren con artillería y destrocen ese barrio o esa casa. 


Tierra de nadie, lo demás es tierra conquistada.

Soy PRO-RUSO y me suda la polla lo que penséis.


----------



## Kenthomi (26 Feb 2022)

Fornicious Jr dijo:


> Te cobran un depósito antes de la entrega
> 
> Si luego no la devuelves, se quedan con la pasta



Pues tendrán plomo


----------



## FROM HELL (26 Feb 2022)

Talosgüevos dijo:


> O posiblemente esos mercenarios entren con artillería y destrocen ese barrio o esa casa.
> 
> 
> Tierra de nadie, lo demás es tierra conquistada.
> ...



No eres pro-ruso. Eres un meme de un floro de internet, pero todavia no lo sabes. ( O igual si) Mira como va esto:

El ejercito ruso acepta ciudadanos extranjeros. Tiene casi 300 en sus filas. 

¿Sabes cuantos proceden de Occidente? Exactamente CERO voluntarios. 

Hasta el jodido ISIS consigue reclutar mas gente que el Ejercito Rojo.


----------



## Talosgüevos (26 Feb 2022)

FROM HELL dijo:


> No eres pro-ruso. Eres un meme de un floro de internet, pero todavia no lo sabes. ( O igual si) Mira como va esto:
> 
> El ejercito ruso acepta ciudadanos extranjeros. Tiene casi 300 en sus filas.
> 
> ...



Soy muy mayor para la guerra, supongo que un crío payaso pro ucraniano tan valiente como tú estará ya preparando el petate para ir al frente y luchar contra los cachorros de Tito Vladimiro .


Tierra de nadie, lo demás es tierra conquistada.

Soy PRO-RUSO y me suda la polla lo que penséis.


----------



## FROM HELL (27 Feb 2022)

Talosgüevos dijo:


> Soy muy mayor para la guerra, supongo que un crío payaso pro ucraniano tan valiente como tú estará ya preparando el petate para ir al frente y luchar contra los cachorros de Tito Vladimiro .
> 
> 
> Tierra de nadie, lo demás es tierra conquistada.
> ...



Soy OCCIDENTAL. Pro-occidente. La cultura cristiana y europea que los paletos traidores como tu quereis destruir lamiendole el cipote al globalismo. El de sanchez y el de la zorrita turcochina de las bombas nucleares. Dos globalistas anti-occidentales como tu. 


Y como te suda la polla lo que pensemos de ti, yo sigo pensando que eres un meme del floro. Una ratita cobarde que hoy es putina y mañana sera de Biden o de Macron. Lo que toque en el floro.


----------



## dr.grijanderrll (27 Feb 2022)

Tantas armas y tanta ostia
Esta gente se nota que no es de la Europa civilizada.
Pianos,esa es la solución
Tocando Imagine destrozarian al ejército ruso

Enviado desde mi Redmi Note 9S mediante Tapatalk


----------



## lefebre (27 Feb 2022)

dr.grijanderrll dijo:


> Tantas armas y tanta ostia
> Esta gente se nota que no es de la Europa civilizada.
> Pianos,esa es la solución
> Tocando Imagine destrozarian al ejército ruso
> ...



Que cabrón. Me han entrado ganas de abrazar a un ruso.


----------



## TylerDurden99 (27 Feb 2022)

Chapapote1 dijo:


> Veo falta de algo más gordo. Granadas, un RPG, etc... Porque a ver que haces contra vehículos blindados.



Lo que da más valor al hecho de que uno sea un arma de destrucción masiva y lo otro está bien para cazar jabalíes


----------



## lo gaiter del besòs (27 Feb 2022)

Fornicious Jr dijo:


> Y lo que viste el Instagram pasearse en bus con un fusil?
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 958838
> 
> ...



Espero que la chortina premium no se pille las uñas en la recánara al montar el Ak47.
A lo mejor se puede montar pegando un culatazo al suelo como pasaba con el chopo. 
eso sí, debe pegar buenos retrcesos el cartucho 7,62 ese. Cuando lleve 10 disparos le va a costar apuntar sinnque tiemble el pulso


----------



## corolaria (27 Feb 2022)

Faltan Cariocas y cajas de Campurrianas.


----------



## magufone (27 Feb 2022)

lo gaiter del besòs dijo:


> Espero que la chortina premium no se pille las uñas en la recánara al montar el Ak47.
> A lo mejor se puede montar pegando un culatazo al suelo como pasaba con el chopo.
> eso sí, debe pegar buenos retrcesos el cartucho 7,62 ese. Cuando lleve 10 disparos le va a costar apuntar sinnque tiemble el pulso



Pega unas ostias de flipar... La diferencia con el 5.56 otanico se nota la ostia. Como no estes muy acostumbrado no le das a nada...


----------



## casaire (27 Feb 2022)

Talosgüevos dijo:


> Soy muy mayor para la guerra, supongo que un crío payaso pro ucraniano tan valiente como tú estará ya preparando el petate para ir al frente y luchar contra los cachorros de Tito Vladimiro .
> 
> 
> Tierra de nadie, lo demás es tierra conquistada.
> ...



Joder...Un pro-ruso es mi sopa... Si que eres viejuno . Un gobierno rojo que asesinó a más civiles que muertos hubo en toda la segunda guerra mundial. Aún te crees el manifiesto comunista del que tira Pablito cuando habla con su jardinero?. 
La ostia , si que eres viejuno.. Huele a alcanfor desde aquí.


----------



## Talosgüevos (27 Feb 2022)

FROM HELL dijo:


> Soy OCCIDENTAL. Pro-occidente. La cultura cristiana y europea que los paletos traidores como tu quereis destruir lamiendole el cipote al globalismo. El de sanchez y el de la zorrita turcochina de las bombas nucleares. Dos globalistas anti-occidentales como tu.
> 
> 
> Y como te suda la polla lo que pensemos de ti, yo sigo pensando que eres un meme del floro. Una ratita cobarde que hoy es putina y mañana sera de Biden o de Macron. Lo que toque en el floro.



Paleto y traidores sois tú y tu Puta madre llenando Europa de marronoides, de mariconazos y transexuales, de femicharos… A VER SI PUTIN ACABA CON TODOS VOSOTROS, mientras tanto yo me cagó en todos tus muertos y en toda tu descendencia.


Tierra de nadie, lo demás es tierra conquistada.

Soy PRO-RUSO y me suda la polla lo que penséis.


----------



## Talosgüevos (27 Feb 2022)

casaire dijo:


> Joder...Un pro-ruso es mi sopa... Si que eres viejuno . Un gobierno rojo que asesinó a más civiles que muertos hubo en toda la segunda guerra mundial. Aún te crees el manifiesto comunista del que tira Pablito cuando habla con su jardinero?.
> La ostia , si que eres viejuno.. Huele a alcanfor desde aquí.



Pues si soy viejuno, calculo que puedo ser tu padre . Que cojones tiene que ver la Rusia actual con el Comunismo??? Es que no os enteráis de nada.


Tierra de nadie, lo demás es tierra conquistada.

Soy PRO-RUSO y me suda la polla lo que penséis.


----------



## Knight who says ni (25 Sep 2022)

Lógico, si yo tuviera una minoría étnica del 25% de mi población no asimilada ni integrada (por los motivos que sean, ahí no entro) al lado de un país habitado por esa misma minoría con 100 veces más habitantes que yo... yo tampoco querría engordar el problema.


----------



## kenny220 (25 Sep 2022)

Y ahora los ak oxidados para los reservistas rusos.


----------

